# Free Internet Security Software available?



## Jason Geh (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have been using AVG Free Edition for the past 3 or 4 years and it has done a great job. However, today, I've receive a notification that AVG is upgrading to a paid version 8.0. 

Is there any other great free Internet Security Software out there? I'm using windows XP.

Jason Geh


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jason, there are a number of free software packages available however I would recommend the following:

Avira Antivirus

Comodo Personal Firewall

If you go ahead and install, remember to uninstall AVG before installing Avira.

Good luck. 

PS welcome to the forum


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Jason, if you want to stay with AVG you can download the free version of AVG 8 from http://free.grisoft.com/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm using the free AVG 8.0 here, works fine. :smile:


----------



## Jason Geh (May 16, 2008)

Normally AVG will automatically update the latest version. But today, I received a "pop up" that I can only use the existing 7.5 version till 31st May 2008. Let's see what happens after 31st. Thanks for the alternatives that you've given me.

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to go to the site and download the 8.0 package. FWIW, it apparently will automagically uninstall the 7.5 when you run the setup.


----------



## Jason Geh (May 16, 2008)

Just to double check with you. So I have to download the version AVG 8.0 from this site?

http://free.grisoft.com/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Correct. To save you navigating through the site, this is the direct link to the file - *avg_free_stf_en_8_100a1295.exe*

Download, install and reboot to complete.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Vi...42.html?part=dl-AVGAntiVir&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I like the direct link better, the www.download.com link is as slow as a snail! :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the whole internet is as slow as a snail here at present been like it for 3 days due to optus working on the fibre optic cables


----------



## Jason Geh (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the very useful info guys. 

I will wait and see what happens on May 31st 2008. It might upgrade on it's own. 

Am very cautious about downloading on the net, only will do it if I really have no choice. ray:


Jason Geh


----------



## dans_mahajan (May 8, 2008)

u can use kaspersky 6 or 7 it really helps a lot


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Suppose I'd best update AVG then hadn't I?!


----------



## Jason Geh (May 16, 2008)

Hi again,

I have a question. If i can download it for free at http://free.grisoft.com/ 
why AVG asking me to upgrade with a fee of US54.99 a year?

Below is the link they sent me... 

*http://campaign.grisoft.com/ww.special-upgrade-7-8-free-02a-free78cnv/*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The link they sent you is for the Pro upgrade, and there is also a link to the free upgrade at the bottom of the page. Click it and then click the Download button for 'AVG Free'.

Obviously they would prefer people to pay for the Pro version, but you don't have to if you're happy with the free service.


----------

